# [SOLVED] MS WORD - HOW DO I SEPARATE WORDS THAT ARE JOINED



## speaking (Aug 28, 2011)

i have some large text files i used for formating to csv file format, but there are quite a lot of words that have become joined (examples - Plug Type: straightLight weight and fashionable designFeatured with two parts:-3.5mm earphones).

word does try to autocorrect this by separating the words with a space, but is there anyway that i can format these joined words with a full stop followed by a space ( example as above corrected - Plug Type: straight. Light weight and fashionable design. Featured with two parts:-3.5mm earphones).

any help would be appreciated, as i need to autocorrect multiple occurences of this type of word joining, on over 10,000 product descriptions.

regards
mark 

I HAVE WINDOWS 7 WITH MS WORD 2007 V12


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: MS WORD - HOW DO I SEPARATE WORDS THAT ARE JOINED*

Hi

Are all words that are joined :
(small letters)(1 capital letter)(small letters)
Eg: (design)(F)(eautured)


----------



## speaking (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: MS WORD - HOW DO I SEPARATE WORDS THAT ARE JOINED*

thanks for replying,

yes, all joined words appear to have the first word in lower case and the start of the second starts in upper case.

i am using a web harvester program to mine the data from websites i have agreements from for dropshipping products, but as the suppliers cannot provide a csv file, i have to mine the information, and unfortunately the program seems to ignore the bullet point markers and joins the words instead.

any help would be appreciated.

i am a bit of a novice with word, so if there are any scripts, formats or macros, please treat me as a learner and offer as much step by step as possible

regards
mark


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: MS WORD - HOW DO I SEPARATE WORDS THAT ARE JOINED*

Hi

You can try Find/Replace:

Find: *(*)([A-Z])(*)*
Replace with: *\1. \2\3*
Then select Replace All
(note there is a space between *\1.* and *\2\3*)

Note that if you do the find/replace twice it will create a double full stop between sentences.


----------



## speaking (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: MS WORD - HOW DO I SEPARATE WORDS THAT ARE JOINED*

that was almost right. it does separate the two joined words and placed a full stop followed by a space between them as i was askin g for, but it has created some rogue'**' characters aswell.

i could probably work around this by replaceing all the ** with nothing to clear them.

but can you see what the formala is doing wrong for me please.

i used the sample text below


Audio video 19553_99163_MHS-19553.jpg 5.60625 Headsets Likable Minnie Mouse Cartoon Head 3.5mm Audio Earbuds Earphones Headphones with 2in1 Cable Wrap& Clip MHS-19553 TINY-MHS-19553 "Product Features: Likable in-ear style necklace earphones Soft silicone earbuds& clip accented with likable Minnie Mouse cartoon Fits comfortably in your ear and reduces the pressure of your earsRigid build stereo jack gives you high quality sound and enhanced bass2in1 clip combines cable wrap and spring clipCan be fixed on your collar easily and manages your cord lengths Designed to work with iPod, MP3, CD, and any audio source with a 3.5 mm headphone jackIdeal for travel and personal listening. Product Specifications:. Driver Unit: 10mm speaker. Impedance: 32ohmSenstivitity: 105dB/mW Frequency Range: 20-20,000Hz. Plug Type: 3.5mm Stereo. Cable Length: 111cm. Colour : mainly red& black& whiteClip. Size: 50 x 48 x 25mmEarbuds. Size: 2. 1 x 2. 1 x 21mmPackage Contents: 1 x Pair of Earbuds. 1 x 2in1 Cable Wrap& Clip. This item will be sent direct from the production line at our manufacturer. Due to various geographical locations, please expect 14-21 days delivery."
which became the following once the replace formula was used

*. A**udio video 19553_99163_. M**. H**. S**-19553.jpg 5.60625 . H**eadsets . L**ikable . M**innie . M**ouse . C**artoon . H**ead 3.5mm . A**udio . E**arbuds . E**arphones . H**eadphones with 2in1 . C**able . W**rap& . C**lip . M**. H**. S**-19553 . T**. I**. N**. Y**-. M**. H**. S**-19553 ". P**roduct . F**eatures: . L**ikable in-ear style necklace earphones . S**oft silicone earbuds& clip accented with likable . M**innie . M**ouse cartoon . F**its comfortably in your ear and reduces the pressure of your ears. R**igid build stereo jack gives you high quality sound and enhanced bass2in1 clip combines cable wrap and spring clip. C**an be fixed on your collar easily and manages your cord lengths . D**esigned to work with i. P**od, . M**. P**3, . C**. D**, and any audio source with a 3.5 mm headphone jack. I**deal for travel and personal listening. . P**roduct . S**pecifications:. . D**river . U**nit: 10mm speaker. . I**mpedance: 32ohm. S**enstivitity: 105d. B**/m. W** . F**requency . R**ange: 20-20,000. H**z. . P**lug . T**ype: 3.5mm . S**tereo. . C**able . L**ength: 111cm. . C**olour : mainly red& black& white. C**lip. . S**ize: 50 x 48 x 25mm. E**arbuds. . S**ize: 2. 1 x 2. 1 x 21mm. P**ackage . C**ontents: 1 x . P**air of . E**arbuds. 1 x 2in1 . C**able . W**rap& . C**lip. . T**his item will be sent direct from the production line at our manufacturer. . D*ue to various geographical locations, please expect 14-21 days delivery."


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: MS WORD - HOW DO I SEPARATE WORDS THAT ARE JOINED*

Hi

It doesn't make sense. It is almost like the replace has got a * in it. Try:

Search: *([a-z])([A-Z])*
Replace with: *\1. \2*
Once again note the space between *\1.* and *\2*
Also make sure your *brackets* are correct and the upper and lower case of *[a-z]* & *[A-Z]*
Unfortunately this also changes things like iPod and dB.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: MS WORD - HOW DO I SEPARATE WORDS THAT ARE JOINED*

I'd suggest a _wildcard _Find/Replace, where:
Find = ([a-z]{2,})([0-9,A-Z][a-z])
Replace = \1. \2

This should pick up the instances of words incorrectly joined to following numbers as well as to words beginning with capitals, but without affecting words like iPod. Doubtless there'll still be some cleaning up to do afterwards (eg '&' characters missing a preceding space)


----------



## speaking (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: MS WORD - HOW DO I SEPARATE WORDS THAT ARE JOINED*

you guys are so efficient and you gave me exactly what i needed. almost perfect, just a few tweaks with some joined words which involved numbers but that was the easy part once your script worked.

very very much thank you for your help, and i hope others can benefit also.

rergards
mark


----------

